# Air Drying fresh sawn lumber



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Can some, any, all of the resident experts discuss their perferred/sugessted techniques for air drying lumber, beams etc .. ? I'm planning on building a Solar Kiln, when time & finances allow but am really anxious to SAW now and am accumulating logs that i'd love to see rendered !!

Any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is some reading for you. http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf

I would skip to chapter 3 first read that then read the rest for more technical info and general wood info.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

The document Daren recommended is a must-read for anyone interested in air drying lumber. 

Here are a couple more:
http://www.chilternsaonb.org/downloads/publications/Air_Drying_of_Timber.pdf 
http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That was a good question and the links provided are just full of useful information. I am going to stick this topic so it stays on top for anyone looking to learn about the subject. I hope you don't mind I expanded the title of the question for better search purposes.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oscar, 

That link Daren provided is well worth the ink and paper to print it. Start with a fresh cartridge. I know from experience.

Daren also has plans for making a small shop -built kiln that uses a DH unit. I know this from experience as well that the design works great. I have dried 5 loads in mine and the DH unit paid for itself the first load all things considered. 

Shameless plug for him, but he isn't going to mention it on a thread like so I figured I would.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank's Daren:
This Forum and you guy's are an invaluable resource! 

Where can I find more info about the "dryer" and what does "DH" stand for??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Where can I find more info about the "dryer" and what does "DH" stand for??


"DH" means dehumidifier. Shoot me a PM, visit my website or look in the classifieds here. I think I should unstick this now it sounds like an advertisement for my plans not an air drying thread. I will post the links dirtclod and I posted in the reference section here, good stuff that will be beneficial to people wanting to learn about air drying.


----------

